# This is why Orb is the most superior slayer face in history. Orb>Chico, Zayn, etc



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Orb is the PERFECT blend and mix of prettyboy, masculine, final fantasy, dark slayer. 

His face is not overly meathead or masculine. He also has a prettyboy ish to him. Hense his Jaw isn't to wide and masculine like, Yet he is in now way a pretty boy like chico. He still has that masculine, Jock, slayerism to his face.

His eye area. You can feel his pain and darkness that women want to fix. He is the most unique looking person ever. He looks out of this world. No homo


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 23, 2019)

what surgeries did orb get?


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 23, 2019)

This is the most mysterious face that has ever been photgraphed in the history of the universe


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> View attachment 84829
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most mysterious face that has ever been photgraphed in the history of the universe


Lol in your mind. No woman wants this.


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 23, 2019)

you fucking idiot



"EVERY WOMAN WAS OBSESSED WITH ME, WOMEN WERE SLEEPING UNDER MY DOOR JUST TO SEE ME" - ALAIN DELON


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> View attachment 84830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Status maxxing and charisma. Im saying by pure looks


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Status maxxing and charisma. Im saying by pure looks


ok


----------



## her (Jul 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> what surgeries did orb get?


none


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> what surgeries did orb get?


everyone is supposed to look better after puberty so OFC NONE


----------



## jefferson (Jul 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> @Dude420 @jefferson Which of you kids are deleting my comments? Don't you see this is literally abusing power? The guy makes the most bullshit filled threads on this forum and has it coming. Not my fault


because this is the looksmaxxing section for serious on topic discussion not a place to write "didn't read" and have pointless childish arguments about unrelated bs


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Orb is the PERFECT blend and mix of prettyboy, masculine, final fantasy, dark slayer.
> 
> His face is not overly meathead or masculine. He also has a prettyboy ish to him. Hense his Jaw isn't to wide and masculine like, Yet he is in now way a pretty boy like chico. He still has that masculine, Jock, slayerism to his face.
> 
> His eye area. You can feel his pain and darkness that women want to fix. He is the most unique looking person ever. He looks out of this world. No homo


not globally famous and worshipped by all women = not gl enough


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 23, 2019)

jefferson said:


> because this is the looksmaxxing section for serious on topic discussion not a place to write "didn't read" and have pointless childish arguments about unrelated bs


This thread alone isn't about looksmaxxing so you might aswell delete this entire thread with your logic


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 23, 2019)

and defo not the most superior slayer face in history


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Orb is the PERFECT blend and mix of prettyboy, masculine, final fantasy, dark slayer.
> 
> His face is not overly meathead or masculine. He also has a prettyboy ish to him. Hense his Jaw isn't to wide and masculine like, Yet he is in now way a pretty boy like chico. He still has that masculine, Jock, slayerism to his face.
> 
> His eye area. You can feel his pain and darkness that women want to fix. He is the most unique looking person ever. He looks out of this world. No homo


I swear Orb Moved to an asian country to slay?


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> not globally famous and worshipped by all women = not gl enough


No one knows him LOL. On a college campus or at a party he would slay. He is so unique girls of all races would love him.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> No one knows him LOL. On a college campus or at a party he would slay. He is so unique girls of all races would love him.


girls of all races are attracted to the same shit. good looks .

he looks alright. but he is not masculine enough


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> girls of all races are attracted to the same shit. good looks .
> 
> he looks alright. but he is not masculine enough


Nah i disagree. There was a morph of him to make him more masculine and it took away that uniqueness of Orb. Sure he was good looking. But what makes orb ORB. is that perfect balance imo.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Imaging using rekt as an insult in 2019


@jefferson Mods? ^


----------



## jefferson (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> @jefferson Mods? ^


ffs


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 23, 2019)

Agree his very good looking , no point debating who looks better him or models, pst a point you’re just good looking to almost all girls and will slay so it doesn’t even matter


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jul 23, 2019)

lifefuel for jawlets


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Temp ban


That would just make them hypocrits cause you literally did the exact same thing and now you're sucking their dick like a little beta


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Agree his very good looking , no point debating who looks better him or models, pst a point you’re just good looking to almost all girls and will slay so it doesn’t even matter


Good point. Similar to the whole. Girls of all races like goodlooking guys and I agree. Girls who say they dont like white guys. or black guys yet say, "WELL UNLESS ITS A HOT WHITE BOY WITH SWAG LIKE CHANNING TATUM.. or When girls go crazy over Anthony Joshua" Its not about race its about Chad and Tyrones>all


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 23, 2019)

her said:


> none





FatJattMofo said:


> everyone is supposed to look better after puberty so OFC NONE


i remember on lookism someone said he got 2 or 3 surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 23, 2019)

I showed a girl a pic of orb and she wasn't impressed.
I personally think orb is very good looking, but apparently it's 99/1 law now.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Good point. Similar to the whole. Girls of all races like goodlooking guys and I agree. Girls who say they dont like white guys. or black guys yet say, "WELL UNLESS ITS A HOT WHITE BOY WITH SWAG LIKE CHANNING TATUM.. or When girls go crazy over Anthony Joshua" Its not about race its about Chad and Tyrones>all


Yeah once you’re in the top 1% of looks it doesn’t matter, you will slay attractive girls and be able to LTR a top 1% girl. Looks are subjective once your in the top 1% IMO


----------



## jefferson (Jul 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> That would just make them hypocrits cause you literally did the exact same thing and now you're sucking their dick like a little beta


His comments got deleted too, and he stopped when I deleted the first comments. You kept going, even after the first warning.


----------



## belnar93 (Jul 23, 2019)

I mog sry.


----------



## goff2 (Jul 23, 2019)

Just lol at orb, he is good but achiveable by most. In the first pic his lower third and bone structure/definition is ridicolous


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Just lol at orb, he is good but achiveable by most. In the first pic his lower third and bone structure/definition is ridicolous


How can anyone achieve his eyes LOL they r perfect


----------



## her (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> How can anyone achieve his eyes LOL they r perfect


they aren't


----------



## shimada (Jul 23, 2019)

Is that a 1.9 fwhr cant be arsed to measure


----------



## goff2 (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> How can anyone achieve his eyes LOL they r perfect


They arent perfect. But other features are much lower-tier than other model.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

goff2 said:


> They arent perfect. But other features are much lower-tier than other model.


His eyes are top 2 percent in the world. IMO The guy in your picture. Gandy and Orb have the best eye area


----------



## goff2 (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> His eyes are top 2 percent in the world. IMO The guy in your picture. Gandy and Orb have the best eye area


Orb have great colouring with decent shape, not top 2%.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Orb have great colouring with decent shape, not top 2%.


If orb had different eyes it wouldnt fit. His whole face is perfect imo.


goff2 said:


> Orb have great colouring with decent shape, not top 2%.



Also Gandy looks better with short hair like in your avi


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 23, 2019)

but hes a manlet


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jul 23, 2019)

Orb is way overrated and the average Chads at any downtown scene mogs him to hell and back. 6.5 PSL maximum.


----------



## Scarface (Jul 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> I mog sry.
> View attachment 84848


Incorrect. You look like the archetypal looksmaxed normie.
if i spent half as much on fucking beauty salon skin treatments and scar removal surgery my bloated fucking face would mog your 5head, lightbulb nosed "i have like 2mm of upper eyelid exposure so i have no choice but to let other men fuck my wife" 180cm shortcel ass to the kuiper belt and back


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jfl at putting this guy above chico. Orb is good looking, but he‘s also a very good frauder. He is nowhere close to chico IRL


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jul 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 84904
> 
> 
> Jfl at putting this guy above chico. Orb is good looking, but he‘s also a very good frauder. He is nowhere close to chico IRL


Wow its over for him. Supports my previous point in this thread exactly.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Orb is way overrated and the average Chads at any downtown scene mogs him to hell and back. 6.5 PSL maximum.


No they don't. No one is as unique looking as Orb. He has that perfect face and vibe that NO other generic chad has. He has that mystical dark final fantasy vibe.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> No they don't. No one is as unique looking as Orb. He has that perfect face and vibe that NO other generic chad has. He has that mystical dark final fantasy vibe.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 84904
> 
> 
> Jfl at putting this guy above chico. Orb is good looking, but he‘s also a very good frauder. He is nowhere close to chico IRL


He looks WAY better. This site worships Chico but he is a small framed, twink looking guy with brown eyes. Orb looks way more masculine and still mogs him as a pretty boy. He is the kind of lone wolf, troubled, pretty boy Stud like Marlon Brando would play in a movie where he gets the prettiest girl in the film. His eyes are also BLUE and mog Chico. Brown eye'd twinks cope by saying chico is above orb


justanothergymcell said:


>


He looks good here I dont see the issue? lol


----------



## lookismfugee (Jul 23, 2019)

orb was prophet from gandy


----------



## Zyros (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> No one is as unique looking as Orb. He has that perfect face and vibe that NO other generic chad has.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 84958


Eh regular looking white guy... Sorry. You can take that guy from Mad Men. Looks similar. Handsome, generic white guy. ORB is his OWN LEAGUE.


----------



## Zyros (Jul 23, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Eh regular looking white guy... Sorry. You can take that guy from Mad Men. Looks similar. Handsome, generic white guy. ORB is his OWN LEAGUE.



"regular looking" fucking LOL at calling sean o'pry, the most paid male model in the world simply for the fact of being so uniquely good looking, regular guy or generic.





This is what a generic good looking white guy looks like

Are you a troll or something?


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Zyros said:


> "regular looking" fucking LOL at calling sean o'pry, the most paid male model in the world simply for the fact of being so uniquely good looking, regular guy or generic.
> 
> View attachment 84963
> 
> ...


Very different looking in that picture. Yes he looks real good here. And unique sure. BUT Orb moggs him. This guy is pure masculine handsome. Orb is more prettyboy. And when you compare Orb to Chico, Orb mogs Chico in being more Masculine. He is the perfect ratio and uniqueness. Fairy Tale final fantasy like. If you can't see that then idk. But ya this guy in this pic looks good.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 27, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Orb is the PERFECT blend and mix of prettyboy, masculine, final fantasy, dark slayer.
> 
> His face is not overly meathead or masculine. He also has a prettyboy ish to him. Hense his Jaw isn't to wide and masculine like, Yet he is in now way a pretty boy like chico. He still has that masculine, Jock, slayerism to his face.
> 
> His eye area. You can feel his pain and darkness that women want to fix. He is the most unique looking person ever. He looks out of this world. No homo


What a fucking uberchad


Zyros said:


> "regular looking" fucking LOL at calling sean o'pry, the most paid male model in the world simply for the fact of being so uniquely good looking, regular guy or generic.
> 
> View attachment 84963
> 
> ...


Nah this is not regular. This is brad tier atleast


----------



## yourmom (Jul 27, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Very different looking in that picture. Yes he looks real good here. And unique sure. BUT Orb moggs him. This guy is pure masculine handsome. Orb is more prettyboy. And when you compare Orb to Chico, Orb mogs Chico in being more Masculine. He is the perfect ratio and uniqueness. Fairy Tale final fantasy like. If you can't see that then idk. But ya this guy in this pic looks good.


troll


----------



## reptiles (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> He looks WAY better. This site worships Chico but he is a small framed, twink looking guy with brown eyes. Orb looks way more masculine and still mogs him as a pretty boy. He is the kind of lone wolf, troubled, pretty boy Stud like Marlon Brando would play in a movie where he gets the prettiest girl in the film. His eyes are also BLUE and mog Chico. Brown eye'd twinks cope by saying chico is above orb
> 
> He looks good here I dont see the issue? lol






Good yes but zayn malik level no that's the issue he is in chad tier but like turbo chad tier no


----------



## Mansnob (Jul 28, 2019)

Why do people love him so much literally any Male model is better than him and I would hope to never look like him


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> I mog sry.
> View attachment 84848


looking like frodo


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 28, 2019)

slayer of gooks


----------



## Nobody96 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes i think orb is a beast


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 28, 2019)

orb is a 7. maybe one of like 3-4 7's that ever posten on psl forums

the indian guy that posts here is a 6.0


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> No they don't. No one is as unique looking as Orb. He has that perfect face and vibe that NO other generic chad has. He has that mystical dark final fantasy vibe.


orb kinda looks like jaqen h'ghar. 




HSM1 said:


> @jefferson Mods? ^



View attachment 87410


----------



## Nobody96 (Jul 28, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> orb is a 7. maybe one of like 3-4 7's that ever posten on psl forums
> 
> the indian guy that posts here is a 6.0


Orb is a 7 ?  @Redrighthand


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> No they don't. No one is as unique looking as Orb. He has that perfect face and vibe that NO other generic chad has. He has that mystical dark final fantasy vibe.


Ok I'm just convinced you're gay at this point


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 28, 2019)

Nobody96 said:


> Orb is a 7 ?  @Redrighthand



mid high 7
mid -high male models being 8's
top few male models 9's

my rating anyway


----------



## Nobody96 (Jul 28, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> mid high 7
> mid -high male models being 8's
> top few male models 9's
> 
> my rating anyway


Orb has a extreme good harmony bro he can compete with everyone....


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 28, 2019)

Nobody96 said:


> Orb has a extreme good harmony bro he can compete with everyone....


not in candids 
my small cropped crap avi is an 8


----------



## Fubarcel (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Status maxxing and charisma. Im saying by pure looks


>According to actor Jean Claude Brialy, when Alain Delon arrived in Paris completely unknown he hypnotized everyone by his beauty when he entered bars and restaurants, wives, husbands, young girls, dogs, everybody in shock, in an interview before Brialy's death he said he had never seen such a phenomenon again.

>When Alain was discharged from the Navy and arrived in Paris according to the owner of a famous restaurant in Paris 5th arrondissement all the women in the whole district threw themselves at him. He started dating Brigitte Auber before he got into acting. At the time he did a variety of odd jobs, including waiter and porter, she was a famous actress in France and yet she was the one who was insecure.

>When he returned from the Navy and Indochina he befriended a leader of the Corsican mafia who introduced him to the head in Marseille, the later treated him as his son. French screenwriter Pascal Jardin said he was the only man who made him want to become a woman in order to know him better. The Italian director Count Visconti repeatedly stated Delon was his muse and "beauty itself" and reportedly he played the piano to put him to sleep when they were shooting Rocco and His Brothers. It seems all the people in the industry across Europe were stunned by his beauty, can see it from the words they used when they recall the first time they met him.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> View attachment 84830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bragging liar.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 28, 2019)

Shitty jaw and midface ratio.
He's mogged by all the top tier models.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 28, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> >According to actor Jean Claude Brialy, when Alain Delon arrived in Paris completely unknown he hypnotized everyone by his beauty when he entered bars and restaurants, wives, husbands, young girls, dogs, everybody in shock, in an interview before Brialy's death he said he had never seen such a phenomenon again.
> 
> >When Alain was discharged from the Navy and arrived in Paris according to the owner of a famous restaurant in Paris 5th arrondissement all the women in the whole district threw themselves at him. He started dating Brigitte Auber before he got into acting. At the time he did a variety of odd jobs, including waiter and porter, she was a famous actress in France and yet she was the one who was insecure.
> 
> >When he returned from the Navy and Indochina he befriended a leader of the Corsican mafia who introduced him to the head in Marseille, the later treated him as his son. French screenwriter Pascal Jardin said he was the only man who made him want to become a woman in order to know him better. The Italian director Count Visconti repeatedly stated Delon was his muse and "beauty itself" and reportedly he played the piano to put him to sleep when they were shooting Rocco and His Brothers. It seems all the people in the industry across Europe were stunned by his beauty, can see it from the words they used when they recall the first time they met him.




thats the life of a 9

even regulars on fashion shows dont get this treatment

reserved for prime chico, nessman, opry, pitt


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 28, 2019)

Nobody96 said:


> Orb is a 7 ?  @Redrighthand


not really PSL 7 lol. more like 6.2 max


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Status maxxing and charisma. Im saying by pure looks


Pure harisma in this face


----------



## Fubarcel (Jul 28, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> thats the life of a 9
> 
> even regulars on fashion shows dont get this treatment
> 
> reserved for prime chico, nessman, opry, pitt


His gf took him to Cannes and he literally got a movie deal on the spot, it's insane.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 28, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> His gf took him to Cannes and he literally got a movie deal on the spot, it's insane.


of course

if youre a 9, you cant not be in either modelling or acting. it's actually borderline impossible

you can still fuck up your life as a 7 like orb did. 8's unlikely, 9's impossible


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Orb is the PERFECT blend and mix of prettyboy, masculine, final fantasy, dark slayer.
> 
> His face is not overly meathead or masculine. He also has a prettyboy ish to him. Hense his Jaw isn't to wide and masculine like, Yet he is in now way a pretty boy like chico. He still has that masculine, Jock, slayerism to his face.
> 
> His eye area. You can feel his pain and darkness that women want to fix. He is the most unique looking person ever. He looks out of this world. No homo


even an ugly mouthbreather guy can look good if he has hunter eyes like top male models


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 28, 2019)

He is good looking... for the incel-lookism community standards. Stop coping bro.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Pure harisma in this face
> View attachment 87431
> 
> 
> ...


This guy would get cucked by a BBC stop coping you fanboy.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> This guy would get cucked by a BBC stop coping you fanboy.


Go suck your bbc


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 28, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> He is good looking... for the incel-lookism community standards. Stop coping bro.


Why would I cope? Orb is literally the most unique looking dude


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 28, 2019)

Delon's eyes are too cucky


----------



## Fubarcel (Jul 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Delon's eyes are too cucky


Women love soulful big eyes, like him, Jensen Ackles, Johnny Depp.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 28, 2019)

No they prefer Maher's eyes. I asked to hundreds of girls.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jul 28, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> He looks WAY better. This site worships Chico but he is a small framed, twink looking guy with brown eyes. Orb looks way more masculine and still mogs him as a pretty boy. He is the kind of lone wolf, troubled, pretty boy Stud like Marlon Brando would play in a movie where he gets the prettiest girl in the film. His eyes are also BLUE and mog Chico. Brown eye'd twinks cope by saying chico is above orb


He frauds. Thats why he looks „way“ better on other pics. Don‘t talk low IQ stuff. You are easy to manipulate as it seems when u sincerely believe Orb mogs Chico irl. I am not worshipping Chico, he is fancied by foids for a reason - cuz he‘s one of the best looking dudes who even stands out between male models. He towers orb and skull mogs. More importantly facemogs him on every angle. There‘s only a single angle where Orb can look almost as decent as Chico does. Orb has a recessed chin, bugeyes, crooked teeth, average height and a narrow jaw, but he hides those perfectly.


HSM1 said:


> Brown eye'd twinks cope by saying chico is above orb


What does this have to do with eye color u fucking retard? I bet you have pitch black eyes and overvalue blue ones


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> He frauds. Thats why he looks „way“ better on other pics. Don‘t talk low IQ stuff. You are easy to manipulate as it seems when u sincerely believe Orb mogs Chico irl. I am not worshipping Chico, he is fancied by foids for a reason - cuz he‘s one of the best looking dudes who even stands out between male models. He towers orb and skull mogs. More importantly facemogs him on every angle. There‘s only a single angle where Orb can look almost as decent as Chico does. Orb has a recessed chin, bugeyes, crooked teeth, average height and a narrow jaw, but he hides those perfectly.
> 
> What does this have to do with eye color u fucking retard? I bet you have pitch black eyes and overvalue blue ones


No girl actually likes Chico. Hes a small framed cuck. Orb is perfect even in that photo as I said. Imagine if Orb had photoshoots professionally done like Chico LOL. Dude looks like Top face model in his webcam pics/videos which is amazing. More girls like Orb than Chico. Trust me


----------



## Coperniggus (Jul 28, 2019)

A heated debate, who will prevail


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> A heated debate, who will prevail


Its not even a real debate. These idiots are already lost and delusional it doesn't even matter because the truth is the truth


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 28, 2019)

My friend mogs him.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Jul 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I showed a girl a pic of orb and she wasn't impressed.
> I personally think orb is very good looking, but apparently it's 99/1 law now.


Tbh that doesnt say shit, many girls like to pretend to impress others and try to increase their status.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 29, 2019)

Striking resemblance said:


> Tbh that doesnt say shit, many girls like to pretend to impress others and try to increase their status.


Not in this situation. She admitted to being chadsexual and told me how she wants her ex bf's cock.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not in this situation. She admitted to being chadsexual and told me how she wants her ex bf's cock.


COOL MAN. Go suck her ex's cock with her


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 29, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> COOL MAN. Go suck her ex's cock with her


JfL. I won't text her anymore even though she's double texting me. Whore admitted she'd be disgusted to suck my cock but she'd still do it. She'd only not be disgusted to suck Chads cock.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Jul 29, 2019)

Noticed another thing about Orb, apart from his wide shoulders he has a pretty decent neck. That ads alot to his frame even though he is like 5'9". He gives a little bit of a vibe of a video game character, like a white Jin kazama or something.

Its also worth nting while pple post photos of other models, its usually professional taken photos by agencys. Whiles orb is selfies and stuff like that, so that ads even more to what Orb really got.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 29, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Orb have great colouring with decent shape, not top 2%.


You under estimate how subhuman everyone is. He'd be *atleast* 1 peercent


Striking resemblance said:


> he is like 5'9".


Ded srs? I thought he's atleast 6'0


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 30, 2019)

goff2 said:


> They arent perfect. But other features are much lower-tier than other model.


Delusioncel
Orb mogs all but the best male models
There are alot of mms that are so average I have no idea how they became models
I can only assume they have connections to the modelling industry through family


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dope said:


> You under estimate how subhuman everyone is. He'd be *atleast* 1 peercent
> 
> Ded srs? I thought he's atleast 6'0


Heard or read hes 6'0 - 6'2


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 30, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> slayer of gooks


7 at most tbh. He frauded 1 picture and everyone thinks he's the most beautiful man on earth.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dope said:


> 7 at most tbh. He frauded 1 picture and everyone thinks he's the most beautiful man on earth.


With long hair he is easily the best looking guy ever.Rather look like him than some generic Chico looking fagget. Orb is straight out of an anime show or fantasy video game.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 30, 2019)

trollaggio, mi sono finto autistico con le foto di orb su tinder


niky mi ha chiesto di aprirci un thread.esperimento fatto 5 mesi fa, ho usato le foto di questo ragazzo ...SPOILER (clicca per




unbruttoforum.forumfree.it




btw 3 years ago I did a 2 days trolling experiment with orb pics, the chats are in italian @Lorsss, for who doesn't understand italian: basically I said I'm an autistic violent person and they still wanted to meet


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> trollaggio, mi sono finto autistico con le foto di orb su tinder
> 
> 
> niky mi ha chiesto di aprirci un thread.esperimento fatto 5 mesi fa, ho usato le foto di questo ragazzo ...SPOILER (clicca per
> ...


the most blackpilling Tinder experiment I have ever seen. what is the name of the model you took the pictures from?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 30, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the most blackpilling Tinder experiment I have ever seen. what is the name of the model you took the pictures from?


Orb lol


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Orb lol


I hadn't figured out what the thread was talking about


----------



## Striking resemblance (Aug 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> You under estimate how subhuman everyone is. He'd be *atleast* 1 peercent
> 
> Ded srs? I thought he's atleast 6'0


Seems like that was wrong info that he was 5'8 and 5'9, read some places that was his height. Now it seems more like that was some faggots trying to downplay him. Did some new research and apparently he gave 6'0-6'1 as his height when he was active. Like mentioned before, his has large shoulders and frame makes it way more beliveble that he is 6'0+ than sub 5'9.


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

Striking resemblance said:


> Seems like that was wrong info that he was 5'8 and 5'9, read some places that was his height. Now it seems more like that was some faggots trying to downplay him. Did some new research and apparently he gave 6'0-6'1 as his height when he was active. Like mentioned before, his has large shoulders and frame makes it way more beliveble that he is 6'0+ than sub 5'9.


can you link the thread where he said he was 6'0?


----------



## dodt (Aug 4, 2019)

With decent jaw he is 7.5/8psl, he is one step from getting a white gf in 2019


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

dodt said:


> With decent jaw he is 7.5/8psl, he is one step from getting a white gf in 2019


no way lmao, if he is 7.5psl with a decent jaw gandy chico and o'pry are like 12/10 lmao


----------



## dodt (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> no way lmao, if he is 7.5psl with a decent jaw gandy chico and o'pry are like 12/10 lmao


He has no failos, and can easily model with decent jaw.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 4, 2019)

Orb is an 8 in some pics. Top model material which is why he still talk about him

Fuck it he’s an 8. Lachowski is a 9 tho


----------



## Striking resemblance (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> can you link the thread where he said he was 6'0?


No, these pages are long gone, its second hand information.


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 13, 2019)

J


belnar93 said:


> I mog sry.
> View attachment 84848


JFl haha


----------

